# The 17 day diet-a journal



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have been wanting to reduce the amount of sugar in my diet and well as reduce the the amount carbs I eat. I eat a whole food diet that is heavy in whole grains and natural sugars (lots of fruit) and recently started to limit red meats. I often feel fatigued, sluggish and tired. It has been suggested by many that I should eat more protein and cut back on the carbs even though they are whole grains (wheat, flax, oats, grains, etc). Since I work best by starting with structure before "winging it" I thought I would start here.

I am not looking to limit healthy fats so that is slight contradiction to the eating plan. I plan on continuing to make the majority of my foods from scratch as well as continue to shop locally, buy organic when possible and utilize a local butcher for meats.

I have about 100 lbs to lose if all the body charts are correct for a 5' 6", large frame woman. Personally I would be happy to lose 50lbs and stay but this goal is really about eating healthier while losing weight.

The diet focuses on lean proteins, probiotics, heavy on green leafy veggies and all non-starchy veggies and light on added fats. Fruits are limited to lower sugar varieties-apples, berries, citrus, etc. Eventually oats, grains, beams etc will be added back

The purpose of this thread is for me to have an accountability journal. I will post through out day when possible other wise will update before bed each day.

If you are reading, thanks. Any support would greatly appreciated! And since it is a public message you are welcome to tell me what an idiot I am being too!









*Day One: wake up and ready to get started! *

Hot water w/ lemon

2 scrambled eggs in 1tsp fax oil

2 cups green tea

6 oz fage greek yogurt

1/2 cup Wyman frozen blueberries

large mixed green salad with sliced fennel, cucumbers and pink grapefruit segments.

grilled boneless chicken breast

mustard vinaigrette maybe wilt olive oil

2 cups green tea

cottage cheese

3 turkey burger "sliders" topped with lots of fresh salsa

szechuan green beans


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

This is awesome! I am sure you'll lose weight fast...

I'm going to be following you because I'm very curious about this diet. It looks like very little food to me though, are you allowed any snacks?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Thanks Laggie!!

It's actually a lot of food because you can each as much as you want of the lean proteins and veggies. You are limited to 2 fruits and 2 probiotics (yogurt, cottage cheese, kefir, kimchee etc) a day which being a big fruit eater is hard!

My snacks today were 6 oz of greek yogurt w/ the blueberries and then I had a cottage cheese on the run. The snack thing is going to be the hardiest as I love me some crunch! I need to get creative. I was thinking deviled eggs, broiled grapefruit, smoothies. To satisfy the crunch I plan on keeping crunchy veggies, all cut up and ready to go.

The premise is that you can do "anything for 17 days" so I am going to keep telling myself that when the cravings hit, LOL


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Where do nuts fall under for this plan? I'd suggest a handful of almonds as a good on the go crunchy snack since they are high in protein but I'm not sure if they are allowed. We switched to a very similar eating plan for this month and I lost around 3 lbs the first week. It was really weird not having any breads or crackers or processed sugars though, a whole new thought process when it comes to meal planning for me. I was starting to really crave some sweets so I ended up making a chocolate cake made with whole wheat flour and sweetened with honey. It was soo satisfying, and rather surprising too since I was expecting it to be gummy or something because of the whole wheat. I'll be stopping in to check here to see what you guys are eating and looking for some ideas. Good luck!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Woke up this AM hungrier than usual but slept really well and feel rested.

Resisted getting on the scale as I plan on weighing myself once a week on Fridays. Plus I am on the tale end of my cycle so I am sure I am still carrying a lot of water.

After eating breakfast today I realize that I need to do a little more prep so I can eat a bigger breakfast. Weekdays I need get up and out pretty quickly so don't have a lot of time. I think today I will saute some spinach and some onions to have on hand so tomorrow morning I can make a greek omelette.

*Day Two: hungry but energetic*

Hot water w/ lemon

2 scrambled eggs w/ flax oil

2 cups green tea

6 oz Fage greek yogurt

1/2 cup fresh strawberries

1/4 cup wyman frozen blueberries

large green salad with leeks, carrots, fennel topped with leftover sezchuen green beans and 7 oz of ground turkey

2 cups green tea

cottage cheese

navel orange

6 oz sesame ginger salmon

sauteed spinach and onions

1 cup green tea

*RECAP:*

Its been two days and one thing I realize is that while I am rarely hungry (I am eating about every 3-4 hours) I often have a "dissatisfied" feeling. Mt stomach is full yet I feel empty.

My dinner tonight was fabulous, the salmon was cooked perfectly. I served it on a large, gorgeous bed of sauteed spinach and sweet onion. I was full but had a strong sense something was missing. My family had the same meal but I served theirs with Israeli couscous. I could have easily had some, craved it even, but I was full-not overly full, just right. so I didn't break rank.

Another premise of the book is listening your body- he call its your fullness meter. That has been my downfall in the past, eating to beyond full and that has lead me to the weight that I am today. So another successful day on the plan and tomorrow is my weigh in day. My cycle ends in a day or 2 so hopefully with all the green tea, LOL I have flushed away some of the bloat.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> I often feel fatigued, sluggish and tired. It has been suggested by many that I should eat more protein
> 
> The diet focuses on lean proteins, probiotics, heavy on green leafy veggies and all non-starchy veggies and light on added fats. Fruits are limited to lower sugar varieties. Eventually oats, grains, etc will be added back


I haven't eaten red meat since I was a kid. Our household does eat a lot of protein from other sources, including our favorite black beans and hummus. Greek yogurt also has a protein punch. If you often feel sluggish and tired you might want to look into seeing a naturopathic doctor. Also, getting your thyroid checked. Best luck to you on your journey!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sol_y_Paz*
> 
> I haven't eaten red meat since I was a kid. Our household does eat a lot of protein from other sources, including our favorite black beans and hummus. Greek yogurt also has a protein punch. If you often feel sluggish and tired you might want to look into seeing a naturopathic doctor. Also, getting your thyroid checked. Best luck to you on your journey!


Thanks!

I see a homeopath on a regular basis but a traditional western Dr too. At my last check up my thyroid, iron, cholesterol etc were all within normal range. Is it horrible that I wish my thyroid was off, LOL???

This stage of the of the diet has no red meat-mostly eggs, chicken and turkey. Eventually you add back in lean red meats, fish, legumes, etc.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Woke up hungry again today with a low grade headache. I think it is the reduction in caffeine. I am used to 2-3 big mugs of a strong coffee a day and the occasional extra large DD ice coffee in the afternoon. it could also be the big fight I had with my husband. Going to bed angry doesn't help, lol!

Today was weigh in day and I am down 6 lbs from last Friday! However since it has only been 2 days on the diet I can only assume it's the water from my cycle.

*Day Three:*

Hot water with lemon 2 whole eggs and 1 egg white omelette w/ spinach, onions and feta 2 mugs green tea

Cottage cheese Fresh plum More green tea, I am going to float away!

Spinach and mixed green salad w/ the last of the green beans, sprinkled with goat cheese and topped with grilled chicken breast marinated in lemon, basil and olive oil. Reserved some of the marinade for the dressing.

greek yogurt

granny smith apple

grilled chicken with a cumin glaze topped with grilled onions

sauteed broccolini

*RECAP*

Today was hard! I left the house early and spent the morning at my sons school and then sat and had tea at starbucks with friend. After it was rush to pick up at school, get DS to therapy and to a play date by 3:30. I quickly realized how much I counted on those easy to carry snacks! Normally I leave with a some raw almonds and some whole grain pretzels to tide me over when I got stuck somewhere or when the hungry horrors hit. Today I had to pack a cooler with cottage cheese and plum. With the warm weather I am going to have make sure I am well prepared before I head out the door!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Just here to cheer you on...I recently took off a bunch of weight on a similar diet (though a bit lower in the fats), though I gave myself weight, rather than time, milestones. Giving up carbs was also tough but I have been able to slowly incorporate them back in with a more sensible balance than I had before. I did use a calorie counter to keep me honest, not just in overall intake but also in terms of the nutritional balance since I was looking to reduce my carbs and up my protein without going overboard on fats. It was very hard the first few days as my body adjusted to the lower level of food intake, but eating more protein helped a lot. I would add more egg whites to your breakfast like you did today - perhaps 2 extra egg whites - as that gives a good, solid start to the morning.

You are doing great!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Thanks Amma! Congrats in the weight loss and I appreciate the support!!!

The actual diet does recommend no added fats and the use of fat free cheeses, salad dresses in moderation. I do know for me I need healthy fats (olive and flax oils for example) to be satisfied so I am not limiting them but am still watching my intake. This may slow my weight loss but I know from experience that a low fat diet is my ticket to binging and feeling deprived.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Woke up this morning feeling really good. It is going to be a busy day. I have to put together the Easter food basket for the food pantry (we adopt a family), do my own grocery shopping, lacrosse, TKD and then girls night out! Need to make sure to pack up snacks for the road. Tonight is going to be tough so I need to really prepare myself. I plan on eating before I go out.

*Day Four:*

Hot water w/ lemon

2 whole eggs with 2 egg white omelet w/ spinach, onions and feta

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

fresh chopped strawberries-about 4

1/2 cup rasberries

Mixed greens salad w/ endive, leeks, fennel and carrots

turkey burger on the grill topped / fresh salsa

8 turkey "meatballs"

handful baby carrots

caeser salad

2 mugs green tea


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Just got back from a very moving Palm Sunday service. My only chagrin was that it amateur day. While I love to see the church full its hard when can you barely move, LOL!

Woke up rested and energetic but hungry!! I had eaten before I went out with the girls last night but the only thing available for me to eat at the show was an overdressed caesar salad. I did have some of it but when I woke up this AM I realized I hadn't eaten anything in over 15 hours. Growl!

Going out to dinner with friends tonight, that is going to be a real challenge!

*Day Five:*

2 whole eggs plus 2 egg white scrambled with onions and goat cheese

4 whole strawberries

cottage cheese

pan sauteed chicken breast in lemon and olive oil

spinach and broccolini stir fry

mineola orange

cottage cheese

arugula salad w/ pistachios (a no no) and blood orange vinaigrette

pan seared salmon that had way too much butter

*RECAP*

Another pretty productive day that was not with out challenges. Fellowship at church was filled with usual cookies, coffee cake and other sweets. My downfall is the cheese an crackers so I steered clear and had a big cup of tea. There was huge bowl of strawberries so that was a bonus.

My well stocked kitchen at home continues to reward me as I was able to come home and make a great lunch. That held me until afternoon.

Since I was going to eat with friends I wanted to save a snack to eat right before we left. I had a cottage cheese and an orange and it worked! Enough protein to keep my full-ish and the fiber in the orange gave me staying power.

Once at the restaurant I was able to easily pass on the (yummy) bread basket. I perused the menu quickly and was able to find quite a few things I could order with modifications, The arugula salad was peppery and the blood orange vinaigrette (on the side) added a level of freshness, The pistachios ( a no-no, I ate them any way) offered a much need crunch. I then ordered the panko encrusted pan seared salmon to be served plain. It came out perfectly cooked but I failed to request that it be seared with out any added fat or at least only in a drizzle of olive oil, The fish was swimming in butter as were the wonderful medley of squash. Life e is to short to quibble so at the point I pushed away as much butter i could and enjoyed every bight of fish and veggies.

The hardest part of the day was the no alcohol. This is s couple who really enjoys fine wines the way we do. We also been know to come up with some pretty creative cocktails on our own and enjoy them way too much!. I really missed and felt the loss of not having a cucumber cooler martini to start the night. Then to not have a crisp white wine (or two!) with my salmon? I can't remember a time I went w/o any kind of booze for 5 days! Ok yes, my entire pregnancy and long periods of times while breastfeeding. But that was easy 'cause it was for the baby. This is really hard as food and wine are so intertwined in our life and in my circle of friends and family. While this couple completely supported us they are the exception. As I continue down the no booze path I see more hurdles in my future.

I might break my Friday weight in rule and get on the scale Tuesday.....


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

A gorgeous morning! I slept in till our little dog woke me up. No school today (yeah!) so hang out, maybe go and get gardening supplies. Overall feeling really good. Not as hungry this AM, probably because of all the yummy salmon frowned in butter last night!

Resisted getting on the scale, which I am proud of. I tend to get hyper-focused on the numbers and not on my body. This time around I want to pay attention to how my body feels and let the number of the scale be a tracking tool.

*Day Six:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and two egg white omelet with spinach, onions and feta

2 extra large mugs of green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

5 chopped strawberries

grilled chicken breast

sesame miso cucumber salad

1/2 pink grapefruit

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

ground chicken burgers on the grill

roasted brussels sprouts

more cucumber salad (it is so good! from this months Cooking Light)

more green tea!

*RECAP*:

Nothing major to report tonight. Hanging at home all day sure makes life easier-plenty of food at your fingertips, ability to make a hot cup tea when ever you want and being able to go to bed early is a bonus.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

You're doing great! I think that you will find that the "not satisfied" feeling goes away over time. For me it's important to eat without distractions - I find that if I eat while watching TV or driving (etc) then I still want food when I'm done, even though I know I'm full.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> You're doing great! I think that you will find that the "not satisfied" feeling goes away over time. For me it's important to eat without distractions - I find that if I eat while watching TV or driving (etc) then I still want food when I'm done, even though I know I'm full.


thanks Laggie!! I agree about eating w/ no distractions. I have been making a point to eat at the table even when I am alone. Its helps me to be more mindful of eater and appreciate the taste of the food.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Wow! I can't believe I am on day 7 already! A busy day today so I am spending the morning getting get a cooler ready to take with me.

My biggest frustration right now is my husband, LOL. He wanted to do the diet with me but had all kinds of reasons why he couldn't start so he is only on day 4. On top of that he only skimmed the book so I feel like every 10 minutes he asks "Can I have this?" "Can I have that?" And he has no memory retention so he ask me the same thing 20 times! argh!









*Day Seven:*

2 whole eggs and 2 egg white omelet with spinach and onions

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup chopped strawberries

leftover grilled chicken burger topped with salsa

mixed green and spinach salad w/ assorted veggies

2 mugs green tea

cottage cheese

grilled sesame salmon

cumin dusted roasted cauliflower

green tea

*RECAP*

Pretty easy day today. My cravings have pretty much stopped. As Laggie noted my mild dissatisfied feeling I had is starting to dissipate. Tonight was the first night I didn't finish all my dinner. I ate it about an hour ago and am still full!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Overslept this AM. Yikes. It was rush rush rush but still managed to get us all a good breakfast.









A few people (IRL) have asked me about exercise. I have been accused of spending "too much time" in the gym. I usually spend about an 1 1/2 to 2 hours on the treadmill doing an intense interval cycle and/or doing the elliptical at the same intensity.

The book recommends doing a min. of 17 minutes of cardio a day for for the first 17 day cycle. He doesn't recommend doing too much more than that. As you move thru the next three 17 day cycles you increase your exercise until you are doing at least 45 minutes to an hour of cardio a day.

I have cut back my cardio and am currently doing 45 minutes a day. My routine is to do 30 minutes on treadmill at 3 MPH/6% incline and then do 15 minutes a the same speed but a lower incline-3%. At the end of the first 17 day cycle I will go back to doing an intense interval cycle but for only 30 minutes and then do 30 minutes at a moderate rate. By the time I get to the fourth 17 day cycle I will be back to my regular levels.









*Day Eight:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole egg and 2 egg white omelet with spinach, onion and feta

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup strawberries

cottage cheese

leftover cauliflower

Thai inspired lettuce wraps

*RECAP:*

OMG I made the BEST Thai style lettuce wraps for dinner! I had been getting bored with all the grilled chicken and turkey so wanted to see if I could make something that still fell within the guidelines but was yummy. I bought fresh chicken breasts and ground them in my kitchen aid. Cooked that in a cast iron skillet, added some Bragg's, shredded green and purple cabbage and shredded carrots and cooked until veggies were crisp/tender, seasoned w/ red pepper flakes and S/P. Spooned into romaine leave and topped with chopped fresh basil. So so good!









My downfall today was that since I got a slow start I never really caught up. As you can see from my food intake I completely missed a meal. I will pay for that later since my body does not do well when I eat too few calories. It tends to freak and hold onto to everything for days, causing the scale to not be kind. However I also didn't want to overeat for the sake of eating enough calories and I only ate until full. If I get hungry later I might make a salad...

I am feeling lighter. I know I am supposed to let my body be my guide but I can't wait until weigh in day!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe I can use you for inspiration I have about 65lbs to lose!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I can inspire you!! If you want any info or want to know anything let me know!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

A gorgeous sunny day! Think I will trade in the treadmill for a walk in the park.

*Day Nine:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs with two egg whites scrambled with goat cheese

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup strawberries

leftover thai style chicken lettuce wraps

broccoli, red and green cabbage salad

pink grapefruit

more green tea

cottage cheese

oven roasted boneless turkey breast w/ spicy dry rub

steamed broccoli

grilled vidalia onions

RECAP:

Had a really good day today. 45 minutes on the tread mill AND a long hike with the my son and his friend. I am so thankful spring is almost hear in New England.

Tomorrow is weigh in day! Fingers crossed....


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

How hard was it to give up the coffee? I don't think I can do it! I drink like a pot a day (1/2 decaf) so like 4 full caf cups. I don't use sugar but I use the international delight french vanilla stuff.

Is there a green tea alternative? I just do not like green tea...I know it is healthy though but IDK the flavor is just not for me.

Also is it ok to eat eggs daily?

You are doing great OP!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> How hard was it to give up the coffee? I don't think I can do it! I drink like a pot a day (1/2 decaf) so like 4 full caf cups. I don't use sugar but I use the international delight french vanilla stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Drum roll please........

I am down FOUR pounds since last weigh in day!!







Woo Hoo!! That mean I am down TEN pounds since I started tracking my weight. Here is how it breaks down:

Friday April 8: weight in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

I am so excited and motivated. Considering that I have reduced the amount of exercise I have been doing AND have not been limiting my amounts of good fats as recommended in the book 4 pounds is nice surprise.

*Day Ten:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs with 2 egg whites scrambled with feta cheese

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup strawberries

leftover chicken wraps and cabbage salad

cottage cheese

chicken breasts w/ sauteed artichoke hearts

grilled asparagus

*RECAP:*

On another thread we were talking about how good food tastes when you limit processed sugar. Tonight was a perfect example. I seasoned skinless/boneless chicken breasts with salt and fresh ground pepper and cooked them in my cast iron skillet and put aside. I deglazed the pan with chicken stock, added some minced garlic and maybe a tsp of olive oil. Cooked the garlic till fragrant, added quartered artichoke hearts, more chicken stock and cooked until the hearts were heated thru and the stock was reduced. I served the chicken with the artichokes on top and a simple side of grilled asparagus. It was delicious!! Such intense flavor from so few ingredients. Definitely a keeper!

This diet has really made be creative with our dinners. Sure chicken and turkey are versatile but after a while...snooze fest. Plus I am not just cooking for me, I am cooking for my family. I have never believed in cooking separate meals or being a short order cook so I wasn't going to start now and I want to continue modeling healthy eating for my son. Its hard enough to come up with dinners that whole family will eat! So I have another seven days come up with new and interesting ways to eat poultry that does not involve grains, beans, butter, sauces or sugars. Got any ideas??


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

And now the challenge begins.... Easter Weekend. I am hosting 15 adults and a small handful of kids tomorrow.

Personally I am not a sweet eater. Give me french fries over the finest chocolate any day. But I do love caramel, especially salted caramels. My husband and I stuffed over 100 eggs last night for tomorrows Easter egg hunt. Man did all that chocolate and caramel smell good!!! It took all my energy not sneak a bit of a dark chocolate caramel sprinkled with Himalayan sea salt....

Then there is is wine. I think this is is the longest I have ever gone w/o wine, except for pregnancy and breast feeding. My brother is bringing the wine and he and his wife have an amazing cellar. I have stocked up on flavored seltzer and brought out the really good glasses to keep my temptation down.

I have made a menu that is diet friendly but rich in flavor. No one would even know we are "dieting" unless we tell them. What I can eat:


herb infused roast turkey
endive and fennel salad
roasted asparagus
citrus salad

The balance of the menu (a few family members are vegetarians):


wild rice dressing (vegan)
veggie lasagna w/ butternut squash bechemel (vegetarian)
homemade rolls

I am hungry just thinking about it!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*Day Eleven:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs with 2 egg whites scramble with mushrooms and onions

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

pan fried chicken breast with lemon and basil sliced over a mixed green salad with pink grapefruit segments and a pink grapefruit vinaigrette.

more green tea

sauteed chicken breast topped w/ artichoke hearts, mushrooms in a garlic/chicken broth reduction

steamed ginger carrots

*RECAP:*

another pretty good day but boy was it hard making my veggie lasagna! I wanted to eat the butternut squash bechemel with spoon! It came out gorgeous and and smells even better. Got the dough ready for the rolls, letting it take its final rise in the fridge in the overnight. 18lb turkey is resting in a lovely herb infused brine. I am feeing In really good shape!

For those of you following/interested it really does get easier. It amazing how so many random cravings I used to have are gone or greatly reduced.

My son had an late game so I reheated some home made crispy chicken strips from the freezer for him and then made him a quick batch of oven baked sweet potato fries. The old me would have stolen every other one! I could easily leave them alone,

I am getting ready to sit down and watch season 3 of Veronica Mars, That would have meant a *big* bowl of oil popped corn with butter and nutritional yeast and washed down with glass of wine or two. Now if someone was making it and I could smell it, that might be torture but I have no desire to make my own.

Six more day until I start the next 17 day cycle!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Happy Easter to those that celebrate!







My husband wants us to "give up our seats" to the twice-a-yearers so we are not going to church today. Instead we are going to take a long hike in the woods and give thanks for all we have. It will be nice to have a nature break before I have to start cooking again.

*Day Twelve:*

hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg white omelette with basil, tomato and feta

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup strawberries

(this never gets boring! I love it)

cottage cheese

roasted turkey

endive/fennel/watercress salad

asparagus

a few bites of ceviche

*RECAP:*

I made it thru Easter with nary a bite of bread or candy nor sip of wine! Phew! My only "cheat" was few bites of ceviche.

I am now lying in bed, feeling vaguely hungry and exhausted. I ended up with 20 adults, not 15 but it was tons of fun. Just wish tomorrow was not a school day....


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

*Day Thirteen!*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled with basil

2 mugs green tea

6 oz yogurt

1/2 cup blueberries

1/2 cup strawberries

more green tea

balsamic glazed chicken breasts

sezchuen green beans

leftover roast turkey

sauteed spinach w/ caramelized onions

more sezchuen green beans

*RECAP:*

No recap today- too tired. I am off to bed.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I love reading your posts, you sound so happy and positive! 10 pounds already, that is awesome, and resisting salted caramels must deserve some sort of trophy









I am inspired, hoping my library gets the 17 day diet book in so I can check it out.

Happy Easter!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ugh. Woke up super cranky today. No idea why but I feel really







. I need to shake this!

*Day Fourteen:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled with basil

2 mugs green tea

ruby red grapefruit
more green tea

6 oz greek yogurt
1/2 cup blueberries
1/2 cup strawberries

cottage cheese and the last of the green beans.
( i know weird, right? I need to get to the store!!)

Plain grilled chicken breast
roasted asparagus
green tea


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

keep posting, you are so inspiring!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Ugh. Woke up super cranky today. No idea why but I feel really
> 
> ...


Kick this day in the rear-end by focusing on your great progress to date and giving yourself a non-food related treat to battle the crankiness! You deserve it!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ha, Laggie we must have been posting at the same time! I am not feeling really happy or positive today.







I have no motivation and am STILL sitting on the couch when I should be on the treadmill. Don't let me bring you down though, I hope the book comes in soon. Even in my bad mood I still recommend it!! That is one bummer about e-readers. I wish I knew how to share books on my i-pad.

Lookatree- thanks for the support! I really appreciate it.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Amma- what a great idea!!







I should treat myself to something fun!! That might be the trick to jump starting my mood.

Hmmm- new yoga pants? manicure? new white tee?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

In a much better mood today. This might be TMI but I was really constipated. Considering all the veggies I am eating plus at least a gallon of water and half that of green tea a day you think I would have the opposite problem!









I ended up not treating myself to anything. I am really trying to save money and decided I would rather save up and get something really good when I hit the 20lb mark. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

*Day Fifteen:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites omelet w/ spinach and onions

2 mugs green tea

cottage cheese

oven baked kimchi salmon

mixed green salad w/ assorted veggies

more green tea

ground chicken burgers

roasted brussel sprouts

endive salad

*RECAP:*

Overall today was a good day. However some how I missed any fruits today. Weird because I live for me yogurt/strawberries/blueberries. I was so busy this AM and then was fully satiated from lunch that next thing I knew it was after 3:00. The diet does not want you eating any carbs/fruits after 2:00. This will not help my little ummmm.... problem

On a positive note I got to go for a long walk with the BFF, hit Whole Foods for some great produce and to stock up on my vitamins. Had a fabulous lunch and a really yummy dinner. My son and I hit the playground after school and then came home and played hide n seek tag. Life is good.


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

Regarding rewards, when I was watching calories I decided that every 10lbs I could get myself a non-food treat. You should maybe pre-plan when and what. I knew that I was getting leather boots, new purse, etc and that was extra motivating. You could even have pictures posted of your rewards...kind of a weight loss treasure map!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I can't believe it is day 16 already! Wow, the time has really flown. Tomorrow is weigh in day and I have to say that I am not as encourages as I was last week. I feel bloated and sluggish. It might be the fact I ate no fruit yesterday and therefore also missed a probiotic serving.LOL! But I have made this commitment so I am sticking to it! I really want to hit the 20 lb mark before branching out on my own......

I am also pretty much sick of chicken and turkey. Saturday that all changes though as I can to add a variety of lean proteins and complex carbs. Can you say sweet potato???









*Day Sixteen:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg white plain omelet

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1 cup strawberries

large bowl carrot ginger soup

cottage cheese

ground cumin chicken burgers

endive/fennel/baby arugula salad

hug bunch of kale chip


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I did it!!!!









Today is day 17. For the last 16 days I have upped the veggies and proteins. I have eaten a "clean" diet- no processed foods or refined sugars. I have limited my carbs to fruits and veggies. I have cut back on my exercise and continued to eat a good amount of healthy fats.

As I thought I did not lose as much weight this past week as I had the week prior but still lost 2 lbs bringing my total to 12 pounds! Here is the recap:

Friday April 8: weight in to get starting point

Weds April 13: start diet

Friday April 15: down 6 pounds

Friday April 23: down 4 pounds

Friday April 29: down 2 pounds

I am excited to start the next 17 day cycle!

*Day Seventeen:*

Hot water with lemon

2 whole eggs and 2 egg white plain omelet

2 mugs green tea

6 oz greek yogurt

1/2 cup strawberries

1/2 cup blueberries

oven baked mustard glazed salmon

kale chips

more green tea

(dinner at friends)

assorted crudite w/ tzatziki

grilled chicken breast

big green salad

1 glass of wine









*RECAP:*

So day 17 is done! tomorrow is start of another 17 day cycle. I think I might start a new thread to cover that and outline the changes. I am out of the house EARLY tomorrow so may not get around to posting until late in the day. If I do start another thread I will post the link.

thanks to all who have supported me so far!!!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations! You did it for 17 days, you can do it for another 17! I am so happy for you!


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

By the way, how do you make the kale chips?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Amma- kale chips are the best!!! Just tear the leaves into chip size pieces, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher or sea salt. Bake at 375 for aprox 15 minutes or until the edges are brown. Also works with chard and spinach. Yummy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have started a new thread for the second cycle of the 17 day diet-activate. I am going to continue tracking my food and recapping my progress. I am also going to start tracking my exercise.

I would love to have you guys continue to to support me. It means a lot!!!

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1310912/the-17-day-diet-continued-activate#post_16419999


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't been on here in awhile, but I just wanted to say that 12 pounds in 17 days is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile, but I just wanted to say that 12 pounds in 17 days is awesome! Congratulations!


thanks Laggie!!!


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

subbing


----------

